# Most you've spent on bass lure?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What's the most you've ever spent on a bass lure? (if your willing to admit it). And what did it do for you?............I just gotta know! ---Thanks


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

a swimbait for 45 dollars a not a thing it sucked the 25 $ baits are better


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I have a Megabass Vision 100, which is about $27. One of the sweetest jerkbaits I have too! The pike love it in the Hoga...


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

A Lucky Craft Sammy for $13. One of the best lures I have. In the spring, during the spawn, I've caught over forty bass in a day with it multiple times. On another trip, I caught over 15 bass that were all at least 14-16 inches. Definitely go with the Sammy 85 or the 100. The smaller ones (2.5-3 inches) work better. I have a couple of Sammy's about 5 inches long and I haven't done anywhere as well with those.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

swimbait 25 $ fishing a pond with big bass .........20 lbs. snapping turtle I asked my freind if he wanted it he could have it .......you just gota take the hook out of its mouth lol then the snap swival broke and the turtle swam away lol


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Rico Poppers. $21 and i just lost one in the trees this past weekend mad:


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some custom cranks run about 20 bucks a piece. Definitely work for me and don't mind paying for a few.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! you guys aint playing around. Thought I was getting ripped off by paying $9.00 for an AC shiner!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Wow! you guys aint playing around. Thought I was getting ripped off by paying $9.00 for an AC shiner!


You are! Just buy an original Rapala!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The most expensive lure I own is a $20-$25 tru tungsten swimbait.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/CL8_Bait_Swimbait_9/descpage-CLBSB.html

Cl8 Bait Swimbait. $80 and I've never used it.

latrobe,

you are crazy throwing a Vision on the Hoga with pike. I cringe every time I lose one.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/CL8_Bait_Swimbait_9/descpage-CLBSB.html
> 
> Cl8 Bait Swimbait. $80 and I've never used it.
> 
> ...


Do you have it mounted on a plaque?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Wow! you guys aint playing around. Thought I was getting ripped off by paying $9.00 for an AC shiner!


nope not at all


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow said:


> View attachment 36880
> 
> Do you have it mounted on a plaque?


Nope. I have two of them too.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

$67.50 for a custom painted #4 risto rap. wife bought it for me for x-mas when we were dating. originals were going for about $25 on ebay. took me a year and a half till she'd tell me what she spent on it.she didn't have a clue what she was buying, she just knew that i had bought 2 of them and told her how hard they were to get. all i could tell her was "thata girl"! lol!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/CL8_Bait_Swimbait_9/descpage-CLBSB.html
> 
> Cl8 Bait Swimbait. $80 and I've never used it.


 Wow $80 for a lure,that's an expensive one.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Wow $80 for a lure,that's an expensive one.


That's more than I pay for my reels! Not knocking it at all, but I have to admit I didn't even know lures could cost that much. I feel inadequate!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> That's more than I pay for my reels! Not knocking it at all, but I have to admit I didn't even know lures could cost that much. I feel inadequate!


See you can learn something new everyday by just logging onto this site. I bet there's lures out there that go for over a hundred dollars. Until my $20-$25 lure actually helps me catch something I'm not buying another one in that price range. I'll stick to the normal range,they do just as good of a job for me.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> See you can learn something new everyday by just logging onto this site. I bet there's lures out there that go for over a hundred dollars. Until my $20-$25 lure actually helps me catch something I'm not buying another one in that price range. I'll stick to the normal range,they do just as good of a job for me.


once you have learned how to use these tools you will love them


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> That's more than I pay for my reels! Not knocking it at all, but I have to admit I didn't even know lures could cost that much. I feel inadequate!


http://www.hookeduptackle.com/7.html?m8:cat=/Swimbaits&i750867:page=2
go to this site. there's atleast one for $300.00!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nine bucks for a spro frog. No chance I'd spend what you guys spend on a single lure.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> http://www.hookeduptackle.com/7.html?m8:cat=/Swimbaits&i750867:page=2
> go to this site. there's atleast one for $300.00!


 Boys, I must be in the stone age. For $300.00 I can buy 2 rods and 2 reels! I've got a monster tackle box and every lure in there ain't worth $300.00 combined. No wonder I caint catch no feesh!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> Nope. I have two of them too.


You need to buy two of all of the good baits. 

Everyone needs a Mother. 

http://www.roman-made.jp/webshop/pr...ory_id=9&PHPSESSID=cale8cpp7cuo32coehd04kh7q7


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought a Lucky Craft Real California 130 swimbait for $30 bucks and honestly don't know why I felt I HAD to have it. I should have bought two more more Sammy's or Pointers instead lol


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

firstflight111 said:


> once you have learned how to use these tools you will love them


I haven't really used it all that much so far I must admit. I'm afraid I'm gonna lose it somehow and that would suck considering it's my most expensive lure. I'm gonna use it on my next trip out though. I love the way it moves through the water. It looks so darn real it's unbelieveable. I'd be mad at myself if I didn't use it anymore this year.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> Nine bucks for a spro frog. No chance I'd spend what you guys spend on a single lure.


Have you did good with it? I got two of 'em and I've done better with a Snag Proof frog from wally world so far this year.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the spro frogs quite a bit in early summer. Of the Walmart versions, I prefer the moss mouse over that frog.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

the megabass jerkbaits are legit. they are worth the money when you can pull a fish up over 19ft of water and they smash it with the other person in the boat scratching their heads its money well spent.


----------

